# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل کرون جاب  , htaccess   در yii

## masiha68

سلام
هر کاری کردم که عنوان مناسب رو پیدا کنم جور نشد .... ببخشید
چندتا سوال داشتم از دوستانی که بلدن ممنون میشم جواب بدن 
یکی اینکه کرون جاب رو چطوری تنظیم می کنن روی یی ...باید ادرس ویو رو بدیم یا کنترلر یا ... 
دوم اینکه من واسه اجرا نشدن کدهای پی اچ پی روی فولدر اپلود این کد رو توی htaccess وارد کردم 
RemoveHandler .php .phtml .php3RemoveType .php .phtml .php3php_flag engine off
ولی هیچ فایلی اجرا نمیشه ... حتی عکس ها رو هم نشون نمیده ...به نظرتون مشکل کجاست 
یه مشکلی دیگه ای که دارم اینه که یه قسمتی از سایت وقتی با کروم می رم عکس ها رو نشون نمیده ولی وقتی با فایر فاکس میرم مشکلی نداره اینم ادرسش خودتون تست کنید panda98.ir  ... البته واقعا نمی دونم به یی ربط داره یا نه ولی تا حالا مورد مشابه ندیدم 
و اخر سر هم اینکه چیکار کنیم که وقتی خطایی رو اتفاق می افته کدهای سایت رو نشون نده ... مثلا وقتی خطای اتصال به دیتابیس رو داریم علانن اونجا کل اطلاعات دیتابیس رو هم نشون میده مثل یوزر و پسورد و ....

با تشکر

----------


## engmmrj

> لی هیچ فایلی اجرا نمیشه ... حتی عکس ها رو هم نشون نمیده ...به نظرتون مشکل کجاست


با این کد php_flag engine off موتور php رو خاموش کردی

----------


## masiha68

> با این کد php_flag engine off موتور php رو خاموش کردی


درسته ولی چرا عکس ها رو نشون نمیده

----------


## MMSHFE

چون توی htaccess. لابد نگفتین درخواست مستقیم به فایلها رو به index.php نفرست. کد کامل htaccess خودتون رو بگذارین.

----------


## MMSHFE

> کرون جاب رو چطوری تنظیم می کنن روی یی ...باید ادرس ویو رو بدیم یا کنترلر یا ...


هیچ کدوم. باید Command بسازین و اینطوری کران جابز رو ست کنید:
php /home/user/public_html/protected/yiic.php COMMAND param1 param2 ...
و بجای COMMAND اسم دستوری که ساختین رو بنویسید. param... هم پارامترهاش هستن (درصورت وجود)

----------


## masiha68

> چون توی htaccess. لابد نگفتین درخواست مستقیم به فایلها رو به index.php نفرست. کد کامل htaccess خودتون رو بگذارین.


من اون کد رو نوشتم توی یه فایل و گذاشتم توی پوشه ی اپلود و فقط همون کده ... و نمی دونم کد کامل htaccess  کجاست ؟
در مورد نمایش خطاها هم ممنون میشم یه کم توضیح بدین

----------


## MMSHFE

توی پوشه ریشه سایتتون یک فایل هست به اسم htaccess. کد اون رو بگذارین.

----------


## masiha68

> توی پوشه ریشه سایتتون یک فایل هست به اسم htaccess. کد اون رو بگذارین.


چیز خاصی توش نیست فقط دسترسی رو برای همه غیر فعال کرده deny from all

----------


## MMSHFE

ریشه سایت رو گفتم. این مال protected هست.

----------


## masiha68

> ریشه سایت رو گفتم. این مال protected هست.


هیچ فایل htaccess  ی نداره ... 
من از وبلاگ پیش فرض واسه کارم استفاده کردم و بعد قالب و اینا رو ست کردم و از تنظیمات  همون هم استفاده می کنم و فایل  htaccess  ندراه وبلاگ دمو

----------


## MMSHFE

پس نباید مشکلی باشه. آدرس تصویر رو که مستقیم توی مرورگر میزنید چی میاد؟ راستی اگه پوشه آپلود شما داخل protected هست، اجازه دسترسی به تصاویر بخاطر همون deny from all داده نمیشه. پوشه آپلود رو ببرین بیرون از پوشه protected

----------


## masiha68

ادرس عکس http://panda98.ir/up/header/971cda8b...b70fedhedr.png
خطا هم اینه : The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request
از دایرکت ادیمن استفاده می کنم

----------


## MMSHFE

میتونید تو پیام خصوصی تیم ویور بدین چک کنم؟ خطای 500 مربوط به تنظیمات اشتباه سروره.

----------


## MMSHFE

مشکل از همون htaccess. بود. با این کد حل شد:
<FilesMatch "\.(php|phtml|php3)$">
    ForceType text/plain
</FilesMatch>
اینطوری با فایلهای PHP توی این پوشه مثل فایل متنی معمولی رفتار میشه و حتی اجازه دانلود هم میده.

----------


## masiha68

> هیچ کدوم. باید Command بسازین و اینطوری کران جابز رو ست کنید:
> php /home/user/public_html/protected/yiic.php COMMAND param1 param2 ...
> و بجای COMMAND اسم دستوری که ساختین رو بنویسید. param... هم پارامترهاش هستن (درصورت وجود)


راستی اقای شهرکی اون دستور رو چجوری میسازن ...
من هرچی سرچ میزنم چیزی پیدا نمی کنم
ممنون میشم یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## MMSHFE

توی جلسه 7 پکیج درموردش توضیح دادم. زمان 01:08:50

----------


## masiha68

> توی جلسه 7 پکیج درموردش توضیح دادم. زمان 01:08:50


ما که فعلا پیکج رو نخریدیم باید چیکار کنیم ؟ 
ممنون میشم یه کم راهنمایی کنید ...کارم لنگه این کرون جابه

----------


## MMSHFE

اینجا رو بخونید:
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/guid...topics.console
اگه مشکلی بود بگین بیشتر راهنمایی کنم.

----------


## masiha68

<?php

class CheckCommand extends CConsoleCommand{    public function run($arg)    {CConsoleCommand::run($arg);
    }}
فک کنم یه همچین چیزی باید باشه ... و حالا اگه بخوام یه متد بنویسم که یه کار خاص انجام بده باید چجوری بنویسم ... همون اکشن+اسم متد رو بنویسم کافیه ... و اینکه اون متد رو چجوی توی کرون فراخانی کنم ؟؟ چون اونجا فقط اسم کامند رو می نویسن

----------


## MMSHFE

بله باید از همون الگوی actionIndex و... استفاده کنید. یک مثال میگذارم ببینید چطوره:
class CheckCommand extends CConsoleCommand {
    public function actionTest($id) {
        echo 'You have entered ' . $id . 'as ID' . PHP_EOL;
    }
}
نحوه صدا زدن:
php /path/to/your/public_html/protected/yiic.php check test --id=5
نکته: برای دسترسی به دیتابیس باید کامپوننت db رو توی فایل protected/config/console.php مشابه main.php تنظیم کنید. ازطرفی کلاً Commandها تنظیمات خودشون رو از console.php میخونن. ضمناً اگه میخواین به مدلها دسترسی داشته باشین، توی config/console.php این قسمت رو اضافه کنید به آرایه ای که برمیگردونه:
return array(
    ...
    'import'=>array(
        'application.models.*',
        'application.components.*',
    ),
    ...
);

----------

